

I Waited Five Months for My Soylent and Now I Can’t Get Rid of It - ilamont
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/i-waited-five-months-for-my-soylent-and-now-i-cant-get-rid-of-it

======
vannevar
_...the slow realization that what was sold as a life-changing, potentially
world-changing substance is really nothing more than Ensure with different
marketing._

For some of us, that realization was not so slow. ;-)

